# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  R-C  METER  (Μιάς Κάποιας Άλλης Εποχής)

## p.gabr

Ιστορικό θέμα
Όργανο μέτρησης πυκνωτών και αντιστάσεων
Το παρών όργανο δεν είναι μιας επώνυμης εταιρίας  δεν είναι καινούργιο ,  δεν έχουν αλλαχθεί εξαρτήματα του όπως πυκνωτές χάρτου που σίγουρα  έχουν διαρροή , είναι ένα όργανο του 1942 περίπου που εξακολουθεί να  λειτουργεί και μάλιστα με εντυπωσιακό τρόπο.

----------

αλπινιστης (11-09-19), 

agis68 (11-09-19), 

argizel (11-09-19), 

aris285 (12-09-19), 

finos (12-09-19), 

IRF (11-09-19), 

Lord Vek (13-09-19), 

manolena (13-09-19), 

PARKER (11-09-19), 

selectronic (10-09-19), 

SRF (10-09-19)

----------


## IRF

Κόσμημα!!!! δεν είναι όργανο, είναι στολίδι, για να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι τι θα πει καλλιτεχνία.Το μαγικό μάτι όλα τα λεφτά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

p.gabr (11-09-19)

----------


## ILIAS GR

Ένα τέτοιο είχαμε στα εργαστήρια της Διπλάρειου  Σχολής στο υπόγειο το 70` σε μια ντουλάπα σα συλλεκτικό και έγραφε μια ταμπέλα Αμερικανικής κατασκευής και προελεύσεως.

----------

Ηλιας Α (12-09-19), 

p.gabr (11-09-19)

----------


## nick1974

κομματια απο εποχες που εκτος απο τη λειτουργικοτητα επαιζε ρολο και η αισθητικη.

----------

p.gabr (11-09-19)

----------


## p.gabr

Αγαπητοι φιλοι η επίδειξη αυτοί ηταν μια μικρη αφιέρωση σε αυτα τα παλιά οργανa που όμως με διάφορες τεχνικές πλησίαζαν δεκαδικές ακρίβειες .
Ετυχε και τα γνώρισα όλα και τις πρότυπες  συσκευές διακρίβωσης που λειτουργούσαν περίπου με αυτόν τον τρόπο. συγκρίνοντας το πρότυπο με το δείγμα Εχω τυλιξει αντιστάσεις ακριβείας για πολυμετρα με την μέθοδο της γέφυρας σε απόλυτη τιμη  βηματικης αντιστάσεως .
Το εργοστάσιο μας ήταν εφοδιασμένο με όλες τις πρότυπες συσκευες ακριβείας αντιστάσεις-πυκνωτες που τα περισσότερα εξ αυτών της εταιρίας GENERAL RADIO COMPANY και με ατελείωτα βιβλια σχετικά με τις μετρήσεις υλικών τα οποία εγώ τότε οχι μόνο δεν ηξερτα να τα διαβαζω αλλα ουτε φυσικά να καταλάβω 
 Μια ιδεα απο βιβλιογραφια
Υπαρχουν πολλά εδω https://americanradiohistory.com/Arc...%201944_09.pdf

GR805Ca3.jpg



GR1454A.jpg


Αυτα ευχαριστω που σας αρεσε

----------

aris285 (12-09-19), 

mikemtb (11-09-19)

----------


## nick1974

αληθεια γιατι εγκαταλειφθηκε η αισθητικη στα τεχνολογικα προιοντα?

Καταλαβαινω οτι απο ενα σημειο και μετα ο κοσμος νοιαζοταν πιο πολυ ξερα στεγνα για τη λειτουργικοτητα, αλλα κριμα.

Στον αντιποδα της εποχης μας βρισκεται η Βικτωριανη εποχη που τα κανονια πρωτα τα διακοσμουσαν και μετα καναν βαλλιστικη για να δουν αν αξιζουν ως κανονια  :Lol:  (και τα δυο ειναι το ιδιο προβληματικα)

btw η γεννητρια συχνοτητων ειναι πραγματικο εργο τεχνης

----------


## selectronic

> κομματια απο εποχες που εκτος απο τη λειτουργικοτητα επαιζε ρολο και η αισθητικη.







> ...αληθεια γιατι εγκαταλειφθηκε η αισθητικη στα τεχνολογικα προιοντα?...



Ακόμα παίζει ρόλο η αισθητική, απλά άλλαξε το στυλ και τυχαίνει σε εσένα αρέσει το παλιό καλύτερα (όπως είναι ο κανόνας).
Δεν ρίχνουν τα κουμπιά στο καντράν σαν ζάρια τώρα και τα βιδώνουν όπου τυχαίνει να κάτσουν, απλά σου αρέσει το παλιό στυλ.

----------


## nick1974

> και τυχαίνει σε εσένα αρέσει το παλιό καλύτερα (όπως είναι ο κανόνας).



Αφου ειναι ο κανονας γιατι να μην τον εφαρμοζουμε ?  :Tongue2:  
(προσωπικα το κανω σε εφαρμογες που προοριζονται για τον εαυτο μου)

----------


## selectronic

Να τον εφαρμόζουμε, κι εγώ τον εφαρμόζω! Έτσι είναι, μας αρέσουν τα παλιά και όχι τα νέα, έτσι έγινε και με τους πατεράδες μας και έτσι θα γίνει και με τα παιδιά μας.
Αλλά να μην λέμε ότι "εγκαταλειφθηκε η αισθητική", απλά άλλαξε.  :Wink:

----------


## nick1974

> Να τον εφαρμόζουμε, κι εγώ τον εφαρμόζω! Έτσι είναι, μας αρέσουν τα παλιά και όχι τα νέα, έτσι έγινε και με τους πατεράδες μας και έτσι θα γίνει και με τα παιδιά μας.
> Αλλά να μην λέμε ότι "εγκαταλειφθηκε η αισθητική", απλά άλλαξε.



ξερω τι ειναι η ψευδονοσταλγια (οχι δεν ειναι παθηση, φυσιολογικοτατη κατασταση ειναι "νοσταλγιας" ενος παρελθοντος που δεν εχεις ζησει και που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν υπηρξε και το γνωριζεις ωραιοποιημενο) και γνωριζω πως λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε τετοιες τασεις και πως προσωπικα τις εχω σε υπερβολικο βαθμο, και ναι, εως ενα σημειο αυτη η αγαπη για την παλια αισθητικη οφειλεται σε αυτο, ΟΜΩΣ... χμμμμ... η νεοτερη αισθητικη ρε φιλε αντικειμενικα δεν ειναι καλυτερη, και δε μιλαω για φοτουριστικες κατασκευες με τονους rgb (αυτες προσωπικα μου αρεσουν) αλλα για την πλειοψηφια των κατασκευων που ειναι τυπικα αψυχα εμπορικα προιοντα χωρις κανενος ειδους ταυτοτητας

----------


## Panoss

Κάποιος άλλος θα πει ΄αντικειμενικά η νέα αισθητική είναι καλύτερη΄.
Άρα το αντικειμενικό σου είναι...υποκειμενικό.

----------


## p.gabr

Βρήκα τις φωτογραφίες 
Αυτές είναι μερικές πρότυπες συσκευές που λειτουργούσαν οι γέφυρες και είναι σε μουσείο μας '
Χάρις αυτών και της ακρίβειας που προσέφεραν βαθμονομιζονταν όλα τα όργανα του στρατού μας , μπορείτε να δείτε το σχετικο πινάκιο στον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή και την ακρίβεια του .

17553854_1518802581466223_8528037227254028193_n.jpg

17553892_1518802168132931_3373494536683826953_n.jpg



17629806_1520086801337801_3323584611849870942_n.jpg

18404143_1562182990461515_8764213642862734362_o.jpg

18951248_1587725337907280_1867276322078647657_n.jpg

18920575_1587725414573939_5832944394674152772_n.jpg

----------

aris285 (12-09-19), 

nick1974 (13-09-19)

----------


## nick1974

Τα κιβωτια αντιστασεων ακομα τα χρησιμοποιουμε, κι εγω εχω δυο σε κανονικη λειτουργια (και δεν ειναι και παμφθηνα, τα πιστοποιημενα οτι εχουν διακριβωθει που εχουν χαριτια εχουν κανα 300ρι).
Ναι υπαρχει και ψηφιακο οργανακι που κανει την ιδια δουλεια, αλλα βαθμονομηση σε σενσορες με κιβωτιο αντιστασεων παιρνει και τωρα κανονικα πιστοποιηση χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα

----------


## thanasisHP

εγώ έχω μια απορια... γιατί αντί για το ''μαγικό'' ματι δεν βάζανε ένα μιλιβολτομετρο ?? πιο ακριβείς μετρήσεις θα είχε,,






>

----------


## Dragonborn

Υπάρχουν ορισμένοι λόγοι: 
1. Τα μιλιβολτόμετρα ήταν ακριβά και ευπαθή - έκτοτε ο οικονομικός συσχετισμός έχει αλλάξει.
2. Σε περίπτωση υπερφόρτωσης (overload) η λυχνία magic eye δεν παθαίνει τίποτα ενώ το όργανο κινητού πηνίου ταλαιπωρείται έως καταστρέφεται.

----------


## p.gabr

Κύριε Θανάση ωραίο το ερώτημα σου
Εκτός των όσων είπε ο αγαπητός Κωνσταντίνος το θέμα έχει ως εξής
Είπα ότι η γέφυρα στην ισορροπία είχε μηδενικό δυναμικό άρα το μάτι κλειστό και εκτός ισορροπίας τάση και γέμισμα του ματιού.Τωρα ενα μιλιβολτομετρο θα μπορούσε να δείχνει αυτήν την κίνηση χωρίς να προσφέρει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο
Τα καλά τα όργανα είχαν γαλβανομετρο όπου εκεί τα πράματα ήταν πολύ ωραία και φυσικά βοηθούσε στην εύρεση γιατί γνώριζες προς τα πού να κινηθείς ,πιο πολύπλοκα γιατί εκεί ενισχυόταν η διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ των δύο σημείων.

Ένα δείγμα
GR_1650A.JPG

----------

thanasisHP (14-09-19)

----------


## thanasisHP

> 



To κύκλωμα που μετραει τους πυκνωτές δεν νομίζω οτι δουλεύει οπως περιγράφεις στο βίντεο..με την ανωρθοση κλπ....

 εχει δυο ταλαντωτές έναν με μεταβλητό πυκνωτή και εναν χωρίς πυκνωτή που οι εξοδοι καταληγουν σε εναν πυκνωτη και μια ανόρθωση.

τα ακρα του ταλαντωτή χωρις πυκνωτή καταλήγουν στο τεστερ οπου συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή προς μέτρηση,,,

και με τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή οριζουμε στον ενα ταλαντωτή συχνότητα ιδια με την ταλάντωση του τεστερ,,οταν 
έχουμε την ιδια συχνότητα αληλοεξουδετερωνεται η ταλάντωση στον πυκνωτή της ανόρθωσης και εχουμε 0 στο μιλιβολτομετρο ή στο ''μαγικο ματι''

----------


## p.gabr

Κύριε Θανάση το κύκλωμα είναι πολύ λιτό δεν υπάρχουν δύο ταλαντωτές δεν υπάρχει μεταβλητός πυκνωτής,το dial είναι με ποτεσιομετρο 10κωμ
Και κάτι τεχνικό , σε καμία περίπτωση μεταβλητό κυκλωμα r-c η l-c δεν δίνει συχνότητα μεταβολής 100  φορές όπως εδώ 1-100ωμ το πολύ έως 10 , η μέγιστη από την ελάχιστη τιμή ενός μεταβλητού πυκνωτή αέρος είναι τις περισσότερες φορές λιγότερο από 10/1 πχ 50pf-500

----------


## Dragonborn

Θανάση, το κύκλωμα όταν μετράει αντιστάσεις λειτουργεί ακριβώς όπως στο σχεδιάκι που έφτιαξε ο Παναγιώτης. Για μέτρηση πυκνωτών φαντάζομαι θα γυρίζει σε γέφυρα Wien. 

Δύο απορίες:

Το τροφοδοτικό έχει ανόρθωση? Δεν πρόσεξα λυχνία ανορθωτή, μήπως έχει κάποιον ανορθωτή Σεληνίου?

Υπάρχει κάποιος μετασχηματιστής από το μέσον της γέφυρας προς το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα μετά?

----------


## p.gabr

> Θανάση, το κύκλωμα όταν μετράει αντιστάσεις λειτουργεί ακριβώς όπως στο σχεδιάκι που έφτιαξε ο Παναγιώτης. Για μέτρηση πυκνωτών φαντάζομαι θα γυρίζει σε γέφυρα Wien. 
> 
> Δύο απορίες:
> 
> Το τροφοδοτικό έχει ανόρθωση? Δεν πρόσεξα λυχνία ανορθωτή, μήπως έχει κάποιον ανορθωτή Σεληνίου?
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος μετασχηματιστής από το μέσον της γέφυρας προς το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα μετά?



IMG_20190918_091326.jpg
Κώστα τι άνοιξα για να δω και με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα ότι δεν έχει ούτε γέφυρα σεληνίου ! Ψάχνοντας είδα ότι στην αριστερή λυχνία 12sn7 είδα γεφυρωμενα το 4-5 ποδαράκι οδηγό-ανοδο ,έτσι το κάνει μάλλον!!! Και πιθανό την ταλάντωση με τον μετασχηματιστή τον ξαπλωτο με το άλλο τριοδικο τμήμα!!!
Για να κάτσω να βγάλω το σχέδιο θέλει πολλές ώρες.

Και στην κάτω φωτογραφία το ποτεσιομετρο του dial 10 kom επίσης βλέπουμε στην γέφυρα την μια αντίσταση τροχισμενη για να την φέρουν ακριβώς !!
Τι να πω είναι θαύμα που δουλεύει αυτό το πράμα
IMG_20190918_091350.jpg

----------

Dragonborn (18-09-19)

----------


## Dragonborn

Η 12SN7 επιτρέπει αρκετά volt μεταξύ καθόδου και νήματος, αν θυμάμαι καλά 100 V γιά την 6SN7, οπότε και αυτή είναι μιά λειτουργική ανορθόδοξη λύση.

----------

